# Springer Pups - (Photos)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are a couple photos of a couple pups from my new litter of Springers. They are 4 weeks old here... I have some familes who can't wait for the next 3 or 4 weeks to pass!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

they look good. Id bee excited to get them too :beer:


----------

